# Norm's clamps



## wndopdlr (Jan 28, 2009)

I openly admit to clamp envy every time I watch Norm on TV.....but then again I have to buy my own. He uses a hand clamp sort of a vise grip arrangement for quick clamping things together. Loks like it might be a good alternative but I have never been able to find them. Anybody know who makes them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*bessey*

I believe you are refering to the Bessey Kliklamp. I have about 6 or 8 of them and use them all the time. Almost as much as my Kbodys, I did say almost!!!!

jraks


----------



## wndopdlr (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank for the feedback. That wasn't exactly what I wanted but got me to the Bessey site where I found the Supergrip clamp which is what I was looking for. Thanks again.


----------

